# Snow shoveling



## Ella Rollins (Oct 20, 2016)

Hello all,

I would like to share an important blog with you all regarding the safety guidelines of snow shoveling (http://infinitygardens.ca/blog/snow-shoveling-ergonomics/). It's winter time and within few days we all will be busy shoveling the snow. But I happened to know that most of the people die during snow shoveling since it causes heart attack due to increase in heart rate and decrease in blood flow. So it is very important to follow few more safety measures while snow shoveling.

1. Check whether you are healthy enough to tackle the work and look out for the symptoms of hypothermia and heart attack. In case you feel any symptom, stop the work immediately.

2. Don't eat a heavy meal or consume alcohol before tackling the snow.

3. Shovel early because it'll be easier to break the heaps of snow and often take breaks.

4. During shoveling, push the snow and don't try to lift it.

Please be careful and have a happy winter ahead.


----------

